# IV iron infusion and stool color



## mvw (Nov 12, 2000)

Hello,I just had an IV infusion of 415 mg of iron (venofer). My stool has turned darker, yet I had thought this was only caused by oral iron preparations. If so, does this indicate a problem of any kind"Thanks,mvw


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi MVW I haven't had Iron in I.V. form before, but I have had Iron injections in the muscles by passing the digestive tract. It caused my stools to become darker, and I was very constipated from it. I would not think this would differ much. It is all absorbed to the vessels in any manner. Hope this helps.


----------

